# Rat Attack!



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

My friend had two injured bunnies this week - one with a bad cut and swollen chin and the other with a bite to the nose... vet said it was caused by rats! Seen a few mice around my way but not rats. Didn't realise they did this. My neighbour had rat(s) once near her bun a few years back and put poison down. Dunno if that is the solution. Anyway, hope my mate's bunnies recover from the rat attack soon.... any similar experiences?


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

jemma_79 said:


> My friend had two injured bunnies this week - one with a bad cut and swollen chin and the other with a bite to the nose... vet said it was caused by rats! Seen a few mice around my way but not rats. Didn't realise they did this. My neighbour had rat(s) once near her bun a few years back and put poison down. Dunno if that is the solution. Anyway, hope my mate's bunnies recover from the rat attack soon.... any similar experiences?


Never put poison down for rats. Not only is a horrid and inhumane thing to do but it kills a lot of domestic cats and foxes. We had a rat under our shed and my Dad had to get someone out to get it. I know it is a lot of effort but humane traps are the best thing.

I don't agree with traps. In my first year of uni my boyfriends halls had field mice and I was walking down the corridor and I saw one stuck under a door, turns out it had its leg in a trap the other side which ended with its leg being ripped off due to the stupid person the other side not helping. I know she was scared but the mouse clearly knew I was trying to help so wasn't trying to bite or struggle. He was ok. We kept him a couple of days with food and water and released him in a park/field a couple of miles away when he was better. The halls then started putting down sticky cardboard which ended with a mouse with his face stuck to it and both his legs crossed over clearly in pain and struggling. I just sat there crying on the floor trying to pull him off gently using water and cotton buds, then the security person came, took him outside and stomped on him . I don't know what they expected building halls on a field next to train tracks.

Anyway, the best thing to do is to call someone out who will set humane traps, or you can do it yourself if you know where the rat hole is. Then take it somewhere far from your house .








Digi (named because he was missing digits ) healthy...minus a leg... a day before we took him to the park


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh dear, I'm literally going to lock my bunnies in for the night then. 

I had been doing this over winter as I'm pretty sure there's rats near me (lots of take aways) but recently I thought it would be nice for them to have outside space 24/7 again.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Minion said:


> Never put poison down for rats. Not only is a horrid and inhumane thing to do but it kills a lot of domestic cats and foxes. We had a rat under our shed and my Dad had to get someone out to get it. I know it is a lot of effort but humane traps are the best thing.
> 
> I don't agree with traps. In my first year of uni my boyfriends halls had field mice and I was walking down the corridor and I saw one stuck under a door, turns out it had its leg in a trap the other side which ended with its leg being ripped off due to the stupid person the other side not helping. I know she was scared but the mouse clearly knew I was trying to help so wasn't trying to bite or struggle. He was ok. We kept him a couple of days with food and water and released him in a park/field a couple of miles away when he was better. The halls then started putting down sticky cardboard which ended with a mouse with his face stuck to it and both his legs crossed over clearly in pain and struggling. I just sat there crying on the floor trying to pull him off gently using water and cotton buds, then the security person came, took him outside and stomped on him . I don't know what they expected building halls on a field next to train tracks.
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T PUT POISON DOWN! Hope you realised that! And my friend with injured bunnies has done nothing like that. I'm referring to an event that happened years ago BY MY NEIGHBOUR!


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

jemma_79 said:


> I DIDN'T PUT POISON DOWN! Hope you realised that! And my friend with injured bunnies has done nothing like that. I'm referring to an event that happened years ago BY MY NEIGHBOUR!


Oh ok. It's amazing how many people do it as a first option though. They also did that in halls until we pointed out that it doesn't kill them straight away so the mice were dying in the walls where no one could get to them 

Open topped rabbit hutches should help stop them getting in as well. Does mean you need to pick them up to put them in a run in the day though. My dads have an open topped hutch then a run with a kennel.

It doesn't quite make sense why they only had a few scratched to the nose and chin, as rats will generally go for the neck and aim to kill, to avoid competition for warm places to sleep. Lucky lucky rabbits. I hope they have no more problems like that. She could always try bringing them inside at night or putting the cage in the garage if she has one. Does she know where the rats might be coming from?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

How can the vet be certain it was rats?
Yes rats CAN cause damage to other animals but it isn't something that happens often if at all.

Personally I would have said the other rabbit is more likely to cause the damage than rats


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Like I said, it's a friend and I hadn't heard anything like this and thought it was interesting and scary (as my neighbour has had a rat but I haven't). 

The bad bite and swelling was to the chin area, above the neck - I've seen pictures, really didn't look nice. And the other bunny had a bite to the nose. My friend said the bunnies really get on and the vet didn't think they'd done it to each other either. I just hope it doesn't happen again and the bunnies recover from the ordeal real soon.

Interesting thoughts tho guys - I will be sure to pass them on to my friend.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> How can the vet be certain it was rats?
> Yes rats CAN cause damage to other animals but it isn't something that happens often if at all.
> 
> Personally I would have said the other rabbit is more likely to cause the damage than rats


Yeah, I've never heard of it before, that's why I posted this. Vet doesn't think it was other rabbit.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Minion said:


> Oh ok. It's amazing how many people do it as a first option though. They also did that in halls until we pointed out that it doesn't kill them straight away so the mice were dying in the walls where no one could get to them
> 
> Open topped rabbit hutches should help stop them getting in as well. Does mean you need to pick them up to put them in a run in the day though. My dads have an open topped hutch then a run with a kennel.
> 
> It doesn't quite make sense why they only had a few scratched to the nose and chin, as rats will generally go for the neck and aim to kill, to avoid competition for warm places to sleep. Lucky lucky rabbits. I hope they have no more problems like that. She could always try bringing them inside at night or putting the cage in the garage if she has one. Does she know where the rats might be coming from?


I'm sure other people do poison them (my neighbour for one!) and I was worried about the poison being on her garden with her having other animals of her own.

One rabbit had a bite to nose, the other was worse with a huge swelling to chin, above neck. Really worried my friend when she found them like it one morning! Am not sure what my friend's hutch looks like.... or where the rats are coming from. Just glad I don't currently have any and wish her buns a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you know any one with a terrier that could come and have it out or if not set a live trap, bait it with chocolate .


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

5 houses one side to me and 4 the other all had rats, i didnt have any but i think that was because i have a jack russle, could your friend not borrow someones dog??


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

tashax said:


> 5 houses one side to me and 4 the other all had rats, i didnt have any but i think that was because i have a jack russle, could your friend not borrow someones dog??


Never thought of that one!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tallyho said:


> Do you know any one with a terrier that could come and have it out or if not set a live trap, bait it with chocolate .


Someone just mentioned trying a dog to scare them off... rats like chocolate? Well, who doesn't?!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Something she may not want to try as she has rabbits but a friend of mine next door but had a cutting of my ferrets fur and a little bit of her poo. We decided to do an experiment and see if the smell of my ferret would scare them of and she hasnt found any since. We were going to take grace (my ferret) into the garden on her harness but decided against it as she has 16 rabbits and we didnt want to scare them


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You need to find what they're going into the hutch for and stop ratty access to it. They're probably looking for food or shelter, so you might want to put some layers of mesh over any holes and over the bars which will hopefully keep them out. It'd need to be 1x1cm mesh though.



Minion said:


> The halls then started putting down sticky cardboard which ended with a mouse with his face stuck to it and both his legs crossed over clearly in pain and struggling. I just sat there crying on the floor trying to pull him off gently using water and cotton buds, then the security person came, took him outside and stomped on him . I don't know what they expected building halls on a field next to train tracks.


Apparently, oil is the best thing to use to unstick them from the traps. Something to bear in mind if it happens again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

jemma_79 said:


> Yeah, I've never heard of it before, that's why I posted this. Vet doesn't think it was other rabbit.


Personally I still don't believe it was a rat, much much more likely that it was the other rabbit.
Something tells me the vet isn't a rat lover and is just jumping to conclusions especially as no rats have been seen


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had experience of this first hand unfortunately 

Chalky was very nearly killed from his injuries, thanks to a rat. 
He had wounds all the way from his neck to the top of his head and one puncture just mm away from his eye, which the vets thought he may still lose it. Luckily with quick treatment and alot of TLC he recovered.

But that day on, Chalky was blind. No-one could really work out why, as his eyes themselves wern't actually damaged. They concluded that the stress of the event and the treatment after caused a shock effect.

I used to have a big big problem with rats  

Tibbles (one of my other buns) killed a rat in her pen once, he was squashed 
The rats also ate, yes, ate a guinea pig, all I found was fur and bones (I just hope he had died first) and 2 baby guinea's just disappeared, no trace 

I finally got new hutches put in (with mesh all over the wood aswell as the doors!) And a false floor with mesh under that! And we had the rat man come and get rid of them all.
I dread to think what is holding my shed up, as they dug underneath it.

TBH, we always have a bait box down just incase they come back. I know its a horrible way, but its to protect my fur babies, I am NEVER letting what happened to Chalky and the Guineas happen again.

*Heidi*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is very worrying I know we have a rat in the garden, he eats the bird food we put out. Never thought a rat could be dangerous for the rabbit. I doubt the rat could get into Barney's hutch its pretty secure.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sskmick said:


> This is very worrying I know we have a rat in the garden, he eats the bird food we put out. Never thought a rat could be dangerous for the rabbit. I doubt the rat could get into Barney's hutch its pretty secure.


We got told by the rat man to get rid of the bird feeder, clear up dog poo instantly because they will eat that and try and make the shed/hutches hard to get into. We have lots of animals down our road (everything from owls to dogs) and lots of fields nearby aswell. Add that to the ammount of ditches we have in the fens!
They had eaten right through the wood on top of the top hutch, chewed through the plastic food bins, top and bottom (black bin type). We covered the holes up with PVC thinking it was slippy and they wouldnt be able to chew it, straight through! We filled the holes with expanding foam, chewed through! 
They made it a nightmare. I used to go up to feed the buns in the evening and I would stamp my feet as I went in and hear them fly through the various holes :yikes: My mum and nan refused to go near the shed.

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

tashax said:


> Something she may not want to try as she has rabbits but a friend of mine next door but had a cutting of my ferrets fur and a little bit of her poo. We decided to do an experiment and see if the smell of my ferret would scare them of and she hasnt found any since. We were going to take grace (my ferret) into the garden on her harness but decided against it as she has 16 rabbits and we didnt want to scare them


I don't know anyone with a ferret. Saw some outside pets at home once and they were nice!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> You need to find what they're going into the hutch for and stop ratty access to it. They're probably looking for food or shelter, so you might want to put some layers of mesh over any holes and over the bars which will hopefully keep them out. It'd need to be 1x1cm mesh though.
> 
> Apparently, oil is the best thing to use to unstick them from the traps. Something to bear in mind if it happens again.


I will ask her about her hutch... probs after pellets!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Personally I still don't believe it was a rat, much much more likely that it was the other rabbit.
> Something tells me the vet isn't a rat lover and is just jumping to conclusions especially as no rats have been seen


I'm not sure what the vet was like but the rabbits are very much in love!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I've had experience of this first hand unfortunately
> 
> Chalky was very nearly killed from his injuries, thanks to a rat.
> He had wounds all the way from his neck to the top of his head and one puncture just mm away from his eye, which the vets thought he may still lose it. Luckily with quick treatment and alot of TLC he recovered.
> ...


Aw, that's horrid! My neighbour, who had a rat, found two guinea pigs dead and her rabbit gone. Never crossed my mind that it could have been a rat!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

sskmick said:


> This is very worrying I know we have a rat in the garden, he eats the bird food we put out. Never thought a rat could be dangerous for the rabbit. I doubt the rat could get into Barney's hutch its pretty secure.


Well I didn't know either, that's why I posted on here. It's turned out to be quite an interesting debate too!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> We got told by the rat man to get rid of the bird feeder, clear up dog poo instantly because they will eat that and try and make the shed/hutches hard to get into. We have lots of animals down our road (everything from owls to dogs) and lots of fields nearby aswell. Add that to the ammount of ditches we have in the fens!
> They had eaten right through the wood on top of the top hutch, chewed through the plastic food bins, top and bottom (black bin type). We covered the holes up with PVC thinking it was slippy and they wouldnt be able to chew it, straight through! We filled the holes with expanding foam, chewed through!
> They made it a nightmare. I used to go up to feed the buns in the evening and I would stamp my feet as I went in and hear them fly through the various holes :yikes: My mum and nan refused to go near the shed.
> 
> *Heidi*


Never thought of dog poo attracting other animals (probs as I don't have a dog), but folk in the neighbourhood do.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> I don't know anyone with a ferret. Saw some outside pets at home once and they were nice!


I can post you some fur and poo if you like


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

I wasnt talking about the dog scareing it off but catching and killing it .


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow Heidi, thanks for sharing your story sounds absolutely horrible. I will keep my guys locked in at night now to be sure


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Wow Heidi, thanks for sharing your story sounds absolutely horrible. I will keep my guys locked in at night now to be sure


It certinally was horrible.
Chalky was never 100% again, and he was only happy in his hutch, he would panic if I tried to give him a bigger hutch or run. I had originally put him back in the hutch where it happened but he would just sit in a corner 
And at that time I didnt know about bonding rabbits, or any of that, so he didnt even have a friend to help him. I am so gald I know better now.

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> It certinally was horrible.
> Chalky was never 100% again, and he was only happy in his hutch, he would panic if I tried to give him a bigger hutch or run. I had originally put him back in the hutch where it happened but he would just sit in a corner
> And at that time I didnt know about bonding rabbits, or any of that, so he didnt even have a friend to help him. I am so gald I know better now.
> 
> *Heidi*


I'm glad we're learning so much about buns, I had rabbits separate before I knew about bonding. And my two girls are in love!


----------

